# Thanks Alex



## PeterHarris (1/6/15)

i just wanted to say thanks to @Alex for the advise he gave me.

my Reo was leaking every so often.
i knew it came somewhere from the 510 connection.
the 1st time i gave it a proper clean i screwed the tube to the center pin too tight and broke it off, so i replaced the internals that time. but when i did that, i did not screw it on too tight out of fear fro breaking it again.

so alex said the leak could be that its not tight enough.
he suggested that before i screw the feedtube on, i must put a atty on the reo, so that the center pin has something holding it in place - i never though of this and said i will try it as soon as i got home.

so i got home, stripped the reo, cleaned it nicely and followed his advice.
put on a atty and then proceeded to screw on the feedtube nice and tight.

and boom - no more leaks, NOT-A-DROP.

thanks ALEX you rock!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/15)

Great that you got it sorted @PeterHarris 

I can also vouch for @Alex 's amazing help at various points in my vaping journey

First was when I broke my "safety catch" on my brand new Reo's firing button because I was trying to get the silver button cover on. I was in a bit of a state and was going on holiday fairly soon after that and was really upset that my Reo may be out of action. I called Alex and he calmly explained to me that its ok and easy to get right again. He explained it to me on the phone and I fixed it myself - 

Alex was also a lifesaver on the day at VapeCon this weekend. After running around like a madman doing various things and getting ready for the upcoming workshop presentation I realised my Sig/Lemo1 was not in my bag. I must have left it somewhere and maybe someone took it.... I was concerned and really upset about it. When I explained it to Alex, he calmly said, come lets go look at the stage where you were earlier. And he found it behind the stage where I left it.

Alex, you are a life saver and a true gentleman!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------

